# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Γραμμές timbrado classico και timbrado intermedio

## anonymous

> Νικο σε ευχαριστω για την προσφορα παρα πολυ αλλα θα προσπαθησω να βρω ενα intermedio  "καθαρο" για να μην μπλεξω τις γραμμες


To timbrado ειναι ενα ... Εγω πιστευω οτι ο τροπος εκτροφης αλλαζει το πουλι και οδηγει στις "γραμμες" .
Αληθεια Αντωνη, τι πιστευεις οτι θα σου αποδωσει το timbrado που ηδη εχεις με ενα θυληκο της αλλης γραμμης (clasico)?

(Θα σου προτεινα να αναζητησεις μεγαλυτερο σε ηλικια θυληκο)

----------


## Titribit

> To timbrado ειναι ενα ... Εγω πιστευω οτι ο τροπος εκτροφης αλλαζει το πουλι και οδηγει στις "γραμμες" .
> Αληθεια Αντωνη, τι πιστευεις οτι θα σου αποδωσει το timbrado που ηδη εχεις με ενα θυληκο της αλλης γραμμης (clasico)?
> 
> (Θα σου προτεινα να αναζητησεις μεγαλυτερο σε ηλικια θυληκο)


εδω θα βρεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες επι του θεματος
https://timbradofthia.blogspot.com/s...intermedio&m=1

----------


## anonymous

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από ΑΣΩΤΟΣ
> 
> 
> To timbrado ειναι ενα ... Εγω πιστευω οτι ο τροπος εκτροφης αλλαζει το πουλι και οδηγει στις "γραμμες" .
> Αληθεια Αντωνη, τι πιστευεις οτι θα σου αποδωσει το timbrado που ηδη εχεις με ενα θυληκο της αλλης γραμμης (clasico)?
> 
> (Θα σου προτεινα να αναζητησεις μεγαλυτερο σε ηλικια θυληκο)
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου ανοιξες τα ματια!  
Νασαι καλα και καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις στη προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## Titribit

Και το κανω και δωρεαν κιολας,κανονικα θα επρεπε να σε χρεωσω

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπέρα Αντώνη πολύ ευχαρίστως από Σεπτέμβριο να σου χαρίσω μία θηλυκιά, θα ήθελα όμως και σαν χομπίστας και όχι εκτροφέας να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία τα δυο μου καλύτερα περσινά πουλιά που βαθμολογήθηκαν με 91 και 89 βαθμούς στο τοπικό πρωτάθλημα και με 90 και 89 στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα προέρχονται από μίξη αρσενικό intermedio θηλυκό classico.

----------


## Titribit

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη!

Ισως στις μετεπειτα αναπαραγωγικες προσπαθειες μου επιχειρησω και εγω την μιξη στις γραμμες,αλλα αρχικα θα προτιμουσα ενα ας το πουμε "καθαρο" ζευγαρι

----------


## anonymous

> Καλησπέρα Αντώνη πολύ ευχαρίστως από Σεπτέμβριο να σου χαρίσω μία θηλυκιά, θα ήθελα όμως και σαν χομπίστας και όχι εκτροφέας να καταθέσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία τα δυο μου καλύτερα περσινά πουλιά που βαθμολογήθηκαν με 91 και 89 βαθμούς στο τοπικό πρωτάθλημα και με 90 και 89 στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα προέρχονται από μίξη αρσενικό intermedio θηλυκό classico.


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Δημητρη για την παραθεση της εμπειριας σου και συγχαρητηρια για το αποτελεσμα.

Στειλε μου στο σπιτι τον λογαριασμο σε παρακαλω, γιατι καποιες καταθεσεις γνωσεων και εμπειριων (και οχι μονο) θα πρεπει να πληρωνονται προκειμενου να εκτιμουνται αναλογα/

----------


## Titribit

**************...ειχαμε μεχρι πολυ προσφατα "παρακολουθηση" για το που δινουμε τα like και το που και πως θα ποσταρουμε,τωρα θα μας ζητηθει και ο λογος για το τι πουλια θελουμε να κατεχουμε.

Ευτυχως που κρυωνει ο καιρος....

----------


## anonymous

> Να βγαλουμε και ενα κονδυλι για τα ψυχολογικα που βγαζει ο καθενας εδω μεσα...ειχαμε μεχρι πολυ προσφατα "παρακολουθηση" για το που δινουμε τα like και το που και πως θα ποσταρουμε,τωρα θα μας ζητηθει και ο λογος για το τι πουλια θελουμε να κατεχουμε.
> 
> Ευτυχως που κρυωνει ο καιρος....



Αγαπητε κε Titribit,
Σε ενα forum ο καθε ενας μπορει να καταθετει την αποψη του, η οποια πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστη απο τους υπολοιπους, εστω και αν καποιοι απο αυτους διαφωνουν με αυτην. 
Οταν καποιος διαφωνει προσπαθει να τεκμηριωσει με στοιχεια την αντιθετη αποψη του. 
Τυγχανει η αποψη μου να διαφερει απο την δικη σας σχετικα με τα ... “dna” των timbrados και το τραγουδι τους.
Παρ’ ολα αυτα ομως να πω οτι,  σεβομαι απολυτα την αποψη σας και την επιθυμια σας και πως ποτε δεν προσπαθησα να σας εμποδισω να εχετε ΟΣΑ πουλια θελετε και ΟΠΩΣ τα θελετε! 
Αντιθετως, σας ευχηθηκα και καλη επιτυχια στην επιτευξη των στοχων σας *...*




> ... 
> Νασαι καλα και καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις στη προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## Titribit

> Αγαπητε κε Titribit,
> Σε ενα forum ο καθε ενας μπορει να καταθετει την αποψη του, η οποια πρεπει να ειναι σεβαστη απο τους υπολοιπους, εστω και αν καποιοι απο αυτους διαφωνουν με αυτην. 
> Οταν καποιος διαφωνει προσπαθει να τεκμηριωσει με στοιχεια την αντιθετη αποψη του. 
> Τυγχανει η αποψη μου να διαφερει απο την δικη σας σχετικα με τα ... “dna” των timbrados και το τραγουδι τους.
> Παρ’ ολα αυτα ομως να πω οτι,  σεβομαι απολυτα την αποψη σας και την επιθυμια σας και πως ποτε δεν προσπαθησα να σας εμποδισω να εχετε ΟΣΑ πουλια θελετε και ΟΠΩΣ τα θελετε! 
> Αντιθετως, σας ευχηθηκα και καλη επιτυχια στην επιτευξη των στοχων σας *...*



H αποψη περι dna δεν ειναι δικη μου αλλα αναφερεται στο link που παρεθεσα ανωτερο,φυσικα δεν το διαβασες γι'αυτο και εκτιθεσαι.

Κατα δευτερον αν θελεις να μας πεις την αποψη σου περι των timbrado ανοιξε ενα δικο σου θεμα και πες οτι θες, εδω ειναι μια αγγελια που ανοιξα εγω προσωπικα και δεν θυμαμαι να ζητησα την γενικη αποψη σου περι των timbrado.Οποτε και εκτος θεματος εισαι και χαλας το θεμα μου.


*εκεινο το χειροφρενο που ειχες αναφερει τραβα το που και που

----------


## anonymous

> Στο παρακάτω θέμα Διασταύρωση timbrado classico με timbrado intermedio, μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε τη συζήτηση για τα τεχνικά ζητήματα των φωνών του timbrado προκειμένου να μην αλλοιώνεται η αγγελία.


Μεταφερθηκε που μεταφερθηκε κουτσουρεμενο ... 
ας αλλαξει τουλαχιστον καποιος εκεινον τον τιτλο που προσδιοριζει σαν “διασταυρωση” το ζευγαρωμα μεταξυ φύλων ιδιου ειδους!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το παρακάτω θέμα περιέχει τα σχόλια που δημοσιεύθηκαν αρχικά εδώ [ΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ] Timbrado θηλυκο του 18', προκειμένου να μείνει καθαρή η αγγελία.

----------


## Μορφουλα _κ_ Γιοκο

υπαρχει καποιος που να μπορει να εκτιμήσει ρατσες?

----------

